# Check out Our Barn!



## ShadowFox (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys! Can you tell me what you think of my farm? My family just recently opened up a boarding/lesson/trainig/show barn.

www.wishfulthinkingfarm.org

Actually i'm in some of these pics! I'm the rider on the chestnut w/ 3 white stockings and a blaze!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG :shock: where are you located?! i wana move there!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What a fantastic looking place!


----------



## ShadowFox (May 2, 2008)

thanks! I live in New Haven, Vt.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice place!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks like you have a nice indoor arena and equipment. It interesting tho, the barn does not match up with the arena. It seems like the barn and arena came from 2 different facilities.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

that looks like a great place!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

looks like a great place and great rates too!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

that really lloks like a cool place!!, M2G the reason why it doesn't look the same is and i saw this in there camp pic is that the arena is across from the barn.......a lot of the older dairy barns have been converted in to stables which is so cool.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Very Very nice place! And beautiful horses!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Really pretty ShadowFox. I love Vermont, been a few years but have been fishing on the Battenkill near Manchester. Beautiful state


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Wow, you have a really nice barn! Your website is really user friendly too.


----------

